# My Budgies



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Heres my two budgies Ada and Eagle, They are my little feathery babies and get spoilt rotten. Ade is a year and a half and eagle has just turned one. They both have beak and feather diease and cant fly, Ada could never fly and is only effected a little, she gets her flights in but the fall out easerly. Eagle could fly when her came home and he would lover to sit on the celing fan but he soon lost his tail and flights. Ada is actualy a boy and eagle is actualy a girl but i was told the oppersit when i get them so i havent told them there the other sex lol :whistling2:





































Baby photos of them

















And my first budgie Jake (also beak and feather diease) Sadly he only lived to 6 month but he was th ebest bird ive ever had and he would go everywhere with me, out in the car, to work and he even slept in me bed.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww! nice budgies. nice to see someone else who keeps budgies that can't fly. I sort of rescued one of mine who has a wing deformity and can only fly short distances. aint as cute as yours though... :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Just to add, budgies are dead easy to sex. In case you didn't know how to, they are sexually dimorphic, meaning you can tell the difference just by looking at the colour of their cere.
Josh


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Someones got to take in the rejects i say :lol2:

Im terrible with sexing babies the cears all look the same to me, it wasnt untill adas started going blue that i realised the breeder was wrong but she i mean he is still my pritty girl and eagle my little prince.

I dont think i would ever have a normal budgie, they have a bunch as work and they are just not the same as mine. mine all came form the flock at work as the breeder who owns them didnt want them so i took them.


----------

